# My baby just laid her first egg!!!



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yayy!! I can't believe it!!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Congrats on the first egg, it's always exciting.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the egg.


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am very excited!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Congrats on the first egg, it's always exciting.


Don't you mean eggciting? Lol


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Ok, you got me there. Eggciting!!


----------



## coral1003 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eeeeek we got our first egg today too!! Only got our chickens yesterday!! Super exciting!! Xx


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

chickenlover118 said:


> Yayy!! I can't believe it!!


Congrats! Can wait for my first one.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Waiting for my first, now that one of my ozzie (australorp) hens now has fully developed wattles/comb/earlobes.


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yay woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Still waiting on my first egg. Got the chicks in early March. They are around 16 weeks old now.


----------



## coral1003 (Jun 26, 2013)

Turns out our chicken didn't actually lay...it was our neighbour playing a mean prank  boooooo x


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Congrats on the first egg, it's always exciting.


Got mine today . Hurray better than fire works .


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

marucci said:


> Got mine today . Hurray better than fire works .


How do I post a pic? Think I got it


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

marucci said:


> How do I post a pic? Think I got it


They are 16 weeks old . So do I change their feed? I'm done with the developer feed and don't want to buy another sack of it if I'm going to change it in few weeks. . They free range all the time. What can I do?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Start laying rations.


----------



## raiserrusty (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats on your egg I can't wait


----------



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

Bee said:


> Start laying rations.


Don't understand. Can u explain please. Thanks


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

marucci said:


> Don't understand. Can u explain please. Thanks


Rations ? You meant not all the time . They are free range but they always have feed in their coop. Sorry if I sound stilly but I'm new at this . Thanks for the help


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Layer rations is a feed formulated for laying chickens. You probably started with a chick starter and now that there laying you'll want to swap over to a layer feed (ration).


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

Chicka-Js said:


> Layer rations is a feed formulated for laying chickens. You probably started with a chick starter and now that there laying you'll want to swap over to a layer feed (ration).


Ok got it. Rations u mean feed. So it doesn't matter they r not 18 weeks yet? And whst about calcium should I start that too?thanks for your help


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

!!!!Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!!!! Just collected my FIRST little brown pullet egg!!!! I suspect it was one of my Amber Whites, since yesterday she really wanted me to pet her, and she assumed the position, as if I was a roo, so I rubbed her down really nice (nothing nasty) until she fluffed her feathers and jumped away (I've never seen a roo with a hen).

AAAaarrrrgh, my smiley button isn't working!!!!!!

If it is the Amber White and not the Australorp, then she is egzactly 4 months old!


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

Bee said:


> Start laying rations.


Got my layer feed today . I got 2 more eggs one yesterday and one today . I have 6 pullets . Slowly but steady can wait to get 6 per day .woo hoo.


----------

